# Forced gear into Park with object caught in the gear shift mechanism. Unjammed object, but my Cruze won't turn now now.



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

am_idiot said:


> As I popped the hood with my new coolant cap in hand, I noticed my old coolant cap wedged in the gear-shifting mechanism.


Soo it magically teleported into the cabin?

You replace the entire mechanism. 13595922. Don't be so hasty next time. Consider therapy
?.


----------



## am_idiot (Dec 25, 2019)

Snipesy said:


> Soo it magically teleported into the cabin?
> 
> You replace the entire mechanism. 13595922. Don't be so hasty next time. Consider therapy
> ?.


Hey dude, thanks for the response. I don’t think anyone suggested it “magically teleported” there. The cap flew off and became lodged in the mechanism underneath during my drive to the car parts shop. Idk where you got that from. 

I rushed into the store because my temperature gauge was up all the way and they were about to close. I needed the cap for the remaining 15 miles otherwise i would continue to lose coolant. I wasn’t thinking clearly. I’m looking for a solution to my car situation.

All your colorful commentary aside, if you’re being serious about replacing the entire mechanism then thank you


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

am_idiot said:


> Hey dude, thanks for the response. I don’t think anyone suggested it “magically teleported” there. The cap flew off and became lodged in the mechanism underneath during my drive to the car parts shop. Idk where you got that from.
> 
> I rushed into the store because my temperature gauge was up all the way and they were about to close. I needed the cap for the remaining 15 miles otherwise i would continue to lose coolant. I wasn’t thinking clearly. I’m looking for a solution to my car situation.
> 
> All your colorful commentary aside, if you’re being serious about replacing the entire mechanism then thank you


I guess I am confused. You lost the coolant cap and it got in the gear shifting mechanism... Which is in the cabin. But the coolant cap is definitely not in the cabin .

The shift cable could also be bad but that's insanely unlikely. You likely just destroyed the park-lock mechanism.


----------



## am_idiot (Dec 25, 2019)

He


Snipesy said:


> I guess I am confused. You lost the coolant cap and it got in the gear shifting mechanism... Which is in the cabin. But the coolant cap is definitely not in the cabin .
> 
> The shift cable could also be bad but that's insanely unlikely. You likely just destroyed the park-lock mechanism.


Here is a similar situation I found on here: https://www.cruzetalk.com/threads/shifter-got-stuck.4617/


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

am_idiot said:


> He
> 
> Here is a similar situation I found on here: https://www.cruzetalk.com/threads/shifter-got-stuck.4617/


Ah I see. I’m not really sure what to call that part. I thought the cap somehow slipped past the flexible seal around the shift handle.

Regardless it does the same thing. Same part. Too much force for the shifter. If you want you can just pull it apart and verify before you order. Once you disconnect the shift assembly you should be able to manually shift it with a pliers or something.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm not sure where the gearshift switch is. If it's under the hood, it might have gotten messed up by the cap and/or forcing things. If the car doesn't know it's in park/neutral, it won't start. Likewise, the messed up linkage may be causing problems with the shift lock (you can't shift unless your foot is on the foot brake). I'm pretty sure that's
an electrical lock. Bottom line, I think your problem is all in the linkage. Either under the hood, or back in the console.


----------

